# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Arrow ORT-JTAG - Samsung GT-P1000 [Galaxy TAB] Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [05 Apr 2011]  *Description :*  *Samsung P1000 [Galaxy TAB] Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot*   *Released Stuffs :*   Samsung GT-P1000 JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-P1000 Repair FileSamsung GT-P1000 Instructions    *Previous Update :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *ORT Team Blog  :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Need a Hand ?* *Contact me if you have ORT-JTAG and following dead phones in Hand*  Samsung T959    ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

